# OptiNET

## Ezhachok

12     Optinet    . 
        1 /       40 .
     11 /      60 .
         100 /    100 . 
  -> http://www.opti.net.ua/?page=tarifs
*62-99-99*

----------


## JPM

....   ,

----------


## Mihey

))))  2      .....

----------


## V00D00People

...

----------

